# Red vs Red



## CMD (Nov 13, 2005)

Thinking about pulling the trigger on an 06. Strongly considering Blue and not real sure about the interior yet. Was leaning towards Blue/Blue but also considering Blue/Black.

In addition to the Blue I am also considering Red. I am having a hard time distinguishing (via the net...haven't been to the dealer lately) between the two different Red colors available for 06. Judging by the color combo poll that was created not many people own Spice. Can you post up your good pictures so that I can see the differences.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

Hey CMD, 

Check out my gallery. I only have 1 group of 4 pics. I just uploaded 4 more, but there is a delay so they're coming.

Get a GTO (in Red  ) You will not be disapointed  
Actually, every color I have seen, I've liked.


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

which Blue/Black Combo? 
Below is mine.. Midnight Blue/Black
























Check out GoatGirls' gallery for a spice red 06


----------



## CMD (Nov 13, 2005)

Robertr2000 said:


> Hey CMD,
> 
> Check out my gallery. I only have 1 group of 4 pics. I just uploaded 4 more, but there is a delay so they're coming.
> 
> ...


Yours looks slightly darker (I like it) than others i have seen. Even GoatGirl's is the same color (Spice) but looks different in the pictures. Maybe there really isn't a way to tell the differences in photos. I guess I just need to go see them in person.


----------



## CMD (Nov 13, 2005)

s2gordon said:


> which Blue/Black Combo?
> Below is mine.. Midnight Blue/Black


There is only one blue option for '06 isn't there?


----------



## Steve A (Oct 28, 2005)

Torrid Red, for sure !!!


----------



## MAXAMOOSE (Mar 2, 2006)

:agree
TORRID RED IS THE WAY TO GO


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

CMD said:


> Yours looks slightly darker (I like it) than others i have seen. Even GoatGirl's is the same color (Spice) but looks different in the pictures. Maybe there really isn't a way to tell the differences in photos. I guess I just need to go see them in person.




All the Red's are different and Pictures very in color so much, it's hard to get a good idea of the actual color.


The only way is in person, I happened to like Spice Red the Best (of all colors) so that's the one I bought. 


Good Luck


----------



## XGTO (Mar 2, 2006)

*40 miles*

That's how long I drove to pick up my Torrid Red, that was my #1 choice of color #2 was Phantom Black.


----------



## KeiterGTO (May 17, 2006)

Spice red, the name doesn't do this color justice.....this color is nice and looks real sleek and wet


----------

